# Deer Season



## *Andi

Anyone having any luck?

November 15 through December 13 for firearms... (for us) and an extra day. (Sunday) :2thumb:


----------



## redhorse

Does it count if it was taken out with an F-350? 

The carcass became coyote bait since the meat was jello.  

The horses chase off the coyotes. I should have put the carcass in the woods and a stand up in a tree, but no, I put it in the middle of the pasture in direct line of view from my bedroom window. Now it is a pile of slime, so it will just have to stay there. Its been a lose, lose, lose for me so far. 

It's been too hot for archery so far, so hopefully better luck with firearms. 

On the plus side, I have a neighbor coming to teach me how to set a trapline this weekend or next. Maybe I'll get some of the chicken snatchers after all. Excited to say the least!


----------



## camo2460

I'll be going out on the 15th, but Archery season has been pretty slim.


----------



## *Andi

redhorse said:


> Does it count if it was taken out with an F-350?


Been there and done that and I feel for you.


----------



## hashbrown

I'm really kind of dreading sitting in the stand Saturday morning, 18 degrees and possible snow, but I will be there.


----------



## ZoomZoom

We have to wait until Dec 1 before we can pull out the rifles.


----------



## UncleJoe

ZoomZoom said:


> We have to wait until Dec 1 before we can pull out the rifles.


You can always use your bow until then; at least through Saturday.


----------



## JustCliff

Have to find some alive first. 2 counties over they recently found over 300 deer along Tar river, dead from Black tongue. I have not seen any at the farm in a while or around the house in the last couple weeks. Gonna be slim pickins' if TSHTF this winter or next.


----------



## Badley

Heading to camp Friday morning, gonna be out in the cold bright and early Saturday morning. Lots of pictures on trail cams, too bad they don't come with a .308 option!


----------



## Txcatlady1

missed my buck during bow season. Husband putting pressure on me to go Saturday. Physically I cannot load deer in my truck or clean it myself. I have issues with asking for help. Supposed to do a 5K on Saturday (walk only) with my sister. Need to can the stuff from garden. Just not fired up to hunt. Need the meat, but cannot process by myself due to surgery in December. Unable to lift by doctors orders. So many acorns on ground now, deer not coming to feeders much however does are in heat and bucks in rut. i may have to go just to get him off my back. my passion is hog hunting. when my dad died I lost all interest in deer hunting. Waited 18 years to go hunting again and I do it myself. scratched my truck up loading deer. when I clean it, I get a little wasteful because it is cold and I am tired. But I know what I need to process and dont fool with unnecessary parts.


----------



## BobR1

HashBrown has it right. Opening morning in Missouri will be Blue Cold and Snow. Atleast it is supposed to warm up a little later in the week.
We have 4 of the 17 foot Double Wide ladder stands. I have the camo burlap tuned up on every one, ready to go.
I have not fired a shot through my 480 Ruger Super RedHawk so far. Normally I would have shot up a box (50) of shells tuning up by now. Note: I reload and cast bullets, so shooting the 480 is not expensive at all.

I need to get a round bale out of the barn and into the small pasture West of the house for the horses. Keep them close to the house, and away from the stands.

Bob R


----------



## mojo4

Well no elk yet..... but since this is a deer thread here is the buck we nabbed. Well my nephew did but I was cheering him on!


----------



## Jewel

I'm surely hoping my son can get one, we really need the meat. This is his first year though. 

I've been able to trade for venison in the past but not last year or this year. Although we were given a shoulder last week from a hunting guide friend.

I hit a deer not too long ago but it didn't hurt it enough to stop it. No food for the dogs or us. And still is completely wiped out the passenger side lights and grill on my Blazer. Thankfully it didn't come through the windshield and the blazer is still drivable.


----------



## Toffee

My husband and I talked today and I think he is going to try for one soon. He realized that it was much better to get a deer than buy store meat at the inflated prices.


----------



## Backwoodsman1968

Red horse I think you'll love trapping. It gets in your blood and is very addictive. If i can help in anyway hollar, 40 years the trapping bug has had me. On the deer front, docs orders are no deer hunting till dec 1st. Then Bambi is in big trouble. Ive helped butcher quite a few already and we've made 25 gallons of burgoo with more being planned. Had several dinners of liver and heart. Ive got some deer pics I'll try and post. Btw Redhorse theres an awesome trapping website i can PM you. I dont know if we're allowed to put sites like that on here. I think youd love it. Just some good ole boys who love the outdoors and its family friendly.


----------



## hashbrown

We had fun this morning.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

opening day here....................
















snowing...so its off to the chilli feed now........................

good luck ya'll...........


----------



## *Andi

Jewel said:


> I'm surely hoping my son can get one, we really need the meat. This is his first year though.
> 
> I've been able to trade for venison in the past but not last year or this year. Although we were given a shoulder last week from a hunting guide friend.
> 
> I hit a deer not too long ago but it didn't hurt it enough to stop it. No food for the dogs or us. And still is completely wiped out the passenger side lights and grill on my Blazer. Thankfully it didn't come through the windshield and the blazer is still drivable.


You may want to check and see how this works in your state ... :dunno: It may be worth looking into. Best of luck!

There's nothing but good things when it comes to "Share the Harvest," a program supported by the Missouri Department of Conservation and the Conservation Federation of Missouri.

http://lakeexpo.com/news/lake_news/...cle_30b013a6-6920-11e4-af22-f75d79dbf54a.html


----------



## cybergranny

My son just called and my husband got four deer. Two bucks and two doe. One buck was eight point. Woo hoo


----------



## camo2460

Saw two Deer this morning, but wasn't able to get a shot, will try again in the morning.


----------



## *Andi

Three of us in the woods and only the son gets to "see" one but like camo2460, he couldn't get the clear shot.

Will try again in the morning.


----------



## Txcatlady1

Hunted this afternoon. Saw about ten doe and eight bucks. Doe are only legal Thanksgiving weekend or bow season. One buck was legal and about the size of my last years deer, maybe 16 -18 inches. We have size restrictions. The others were too small but not spikes, 6-8 points, little bread baskets.


----------



## HardCider

Little brother killed a nice 4x4 yesterday and a doe today. Everything was dead in my county this morning. Didn't see a deer while hunting or even hear any shooting this morning. For opening day, that's horrible. Only deer I saw was a big 4x4 with phragmites tangled up in his rack when I pulled out of the driveway at 5:00 am. I saw several tonight after dark in our bean field.


----------



## mojo4

Went out again for elk today. No deer tag this year so of course I had clear shots on around 20 does and bucks. The cold weather here has really got the wildlife moving around more. And I saw elk!!! A herd of around 100......... but not on the ranch I have permission to hunt  add in around 25 turkeys (the season is over so now they are out of witness protection) and it was a great day of wildlife viewing. ...... just no shooting!!!!


----------



## ras1219como

Haven't been able to get out yet due to work but will be out by Wednesday morning. Hoping to get a couple for the freezer but one would be okay. 

Lots of counties here have restrictions on the does you can take because of CWD. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## BobR1

Weather has been a little cold here in Missouri. So far the coldest deer season in over 30 years. This mornings temperature was supposed to be around 14 with a wind chill of Zero. As you can see I am on the computer, instead of in the woods. Supposed to warm up a little in a couple days.
So far I have seem 1 doe, and a coyote. The wife has seen 7 or 8 slick heads. My brother has seen a couple does, and a 3 point he has had on the trail cameras. It will pick up.

Bob


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

seen that the oaks here have a large number of deer rompin' around behind the fence......a couple of non-typicals that look to be over 300 and a lot of nice sized 12+ points lookin' out from the inside.........havn't heard when they will be opening up to private party hunting yet but looks to be promising for the money.....


....and like bobr1 said....damn it's cold out here this morn.....didn't git a chance to git out in the woods due to the number of calls that have been coming in since yesterday.............sounds like camo's area was gittin' the brunt of 'em ......damn people need to learn how to drive


----------



## TimB

First time this year, went Friday afternoon and all day Saturday with 2 friends at a WMA I had never been to (one of my friends had). Saw nothing Friday afternoon. Saturday AM saw 2 at different times but in too thick of cover to get a clean shot. Sat. PM went back close to where I was that morning but more open. Friend walked in with me and said he was going over the ridge and hunt the other side. About 5 PM he shot (and missed) but was about 75 yds. from me on the same side.  2 does came by me at full throttle and I couldn't get a shot.  Kinda disappointed he didn't go on over the ridge as I would have gotten a shot since they were headed my way. Planning to return to that WMA the first weekend in December (next scheduled hunt). Hopefully will return with some meat for the freezer.


----------



## redhorse

Well my rode kill deer finally brought in the coyotes and the horses were way up on the hill. Big female, 54 pounds. My dog Ruger in the other pic is 72 pounds for reference. Glad one of the chicken theives is gone!


----------



## hashbrown

That's a big coyote! Must have a lot better food source in pa.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Spent a lot of time this year with the scope cranked up trying to find antlers on top of does' heads! Can't seem to find any bucks! Had that happen the other way in Kansas one year ... had a doe tag and couldn't find any does until the last day of the hunting season. Had my sights on dozens of bucks though. At one point I was debating with myself about shooting the antlers off a small 4X4 buck that was about ten feet away. I had my muzzle loader and he was bird dogging (sniffing out the trail) a doe. Passed within bayonet range and never knew I was there. I let him go and got the doe the next evening in near whiteout conditions. Hardest I ever worked in my life for one deer.


----------



## redhorse

Backwoodsman1968 said:


> Red horse I think you'll love trapping. It gets in your blood and is very addictive. If i can help in anyway hollar, 40 years the trapping bug has had me.QUOTE]
> 
> I may PM you this year to pick your brain. That is a ton of experience! The fella coming to set his lines is only a few years older than me, and been at it for 15 years or so. He's coming next Sunday! Woot woot!
> 
> As far as deer season goes, rifle isn't in until after thanksgiving, but we finally got some cold weather so I'm going to head out with my compound tomorrow. Fingers crossed, we need at least two for the freezer. Can't afford beef much anymore and deer ground really helps stretch it out.  Plus, I love venison to begin with.


----------



## redhorse

hashbrown said:


> That's a big coyote! Must have a lot better food source in pa.


My poultry! They have hit the fawns hard this year also. I haven't see ANY fawns at all in the area this spring. People are having issues with them snagging cats and dogs as well.

I was surprised how big she was though, and can only wonder at what the males are weighing in at. We had a big yote problem in Ohio, but a 40 pound dog was considered big there.


----------



## hashbrown

redhorse said:


> My poultry! They have hit the fawns hard this year also. I haven't see ANY fawns at all in the area this spring. People are having issues with them snagging cats and dogs as well.
> 
> I was surprised how big she was though, and can only wonder at what the males are weighing in at. We had a big yote problem in Ohio, but a 40 pound dog was considered big there.


A forty pound dog "male" coyote is big here! I've trapped lots of them and never seen a bitch that big. Her leg length is also longer than what I would expect to see here also. Glad you don't have to worry about that chicken eater anymore.


----------



## redhorse

hashbrown said:


> A forty pound dog "male" coyote is big here! I've trapped lots of them and never seen a bitch that big. Her leg length is also longer than what I would expect to see here also. Glad you don't have to worry about that chicken eater anymore.


We have a fox pro call. If you play the coyote locator call, the woods LIGHT UP with them. We call them song dogs.... But my oh my are they erie

She was just one of many. We have a very large pack that set up shop here recently. I love that I got another one, but hate shooting a dog. She is beautiful. But my livestock comes first.

She is getting canned. The meat in my experience is very strong fresh off the carcass, but much better cooked, seasoned and canned. The scraps will be burried, I can't bring myself to give the dogs those bones.... At least something came from my road kill deer carcass.


----------



## hashbrown

redhorse said:


> We have a fox pro call. If you play the coyote locator call, the woods LIGHT UP with them. We call them song dogs.... But my oh my are they erie
> 
> She was just one of many. We have a very large pack that set up shop here recently. I love that I got another one, but hate shooting a dog. She is beautiful. But my livestock comes first.
> 
> She is getting canned. The meat in my experience is very strong fresh off the carcass, but much better cooked, seasoned and canned. The scraps will be burried, I can't bring myself to give the dogs those bones.... At least something came from my road kill deer carcass.


Aint no way! I tried to eat a fox loin once and that done me in.....


----------



## redhorse

hashbrown said:


> Aint no way! I tried to eat a fox loin once and that done me in.....


Cook it in your favorite beef seasoning, simmer for a while, then can. MUCH better than yote meat fresh off the bone. I'm with you on the yuck factor with fresh meat. There isn't a carnivore out there I've tried that was good to my tastebuds.


----------



## hashbrown

redhorse said:


> Cook it in your favorite beef seasoning, simmer for a while, then can. MUCH better than yote meat fresh off the bone. I'm with you on the yuck factor with fresh meat. There isn't a carnivore out there I've tried that was good to my tastebuds.


Nope....... I remember thinking when skinning that fox how pretty that loin was, I took it inside and asked my wife to fry it. She thought I was crazy, but did it anyway. I always try things more than just one bite and I can still to this day taste it. I'll feed mine to the buzzards....:surrender:


----------



## mosquitomountainman

hashbrown said:


> Nope....... I remember thinking when skinning that fox how pretty that loin was, I took it inside and asked my wife to fry it. She thought I was crazy, but did it anyway. I always try things more than just one bite and I can still to this day taste it. I'll feed mine to the buzzards....:surrender:


Buzzards need to eat too!

Mountain lion is good eating.


----------



## ras1219como

Finally got a few days off work to get out and hunt. Will be out there first thing in the morning. Hopefully, I'll fill at least one of my tags in the few days I've got off


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## mojo4

hashbrown said:


> A forty pound dog "male" coyote is big here! I've trapped lots of them and never seen a bitch that big. Her leg length is also longer than what I would expect to see here also. Glad you don't have to worry about that chicken eater anymore.


I agree...... that is awfully big for a coyote. They might be breeding with loose dogs in the area too. Increases their size and decreases their fear of humans. Bad combination.


----------



## hashbrown

Skinned and quartered a nice little buck for my dad this morning.


----------



## Jewel

We call them Song Dogs too and have two large groups here. They've never hurt a thing to my knowledge but if they ever become a threat I'll do what I have to do. 

When they're problematic they're Yotes, when they mind their own they're Song Dogs.

I spent most of the day grinding venison. We were very blessed to have been given a haunch yesterday evening.


----------



## sgtusmc98

Not the biggest but I'm very happy, we needed the meat and I won't get many opportunities to go this year.

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Got a spike buck a coupe of days ago.









He was in the middle of this stuff!


----------



## *Andi

Waiting for Saturday ...  ...


----------



## marlas1too

I shot 2 this year using a bow and hand made arrows just in my garden
plus i have a permanent hunting and fishing so my smoke house is going good this year


----------



## BobR1

Marlas1too
Nice Tipi. Over the years we have had an 18 foot, a 20 foot, and two 22 foot tipis. We switched gears and now have a 12 x 18 canvas outfitters tent with Fly. Home away from home.

Back to deer hunting. It has been terrible here. My guess is the Killing Frost being almost a month late. This put acorns on the ground much later in the year than normal. In seasons past the deer are normally hitting fringe area fields by now. Not this year. 
I have talked with the guys on the lease behind me hunting in big woods. They were seeing lots of deer to start with. 

We still have Alternate Weapons Season in December. Used to be Muzzle Loader season. I have been hunting with my 480 Ruger Super RedHawk the last few years, and I have not had a rifle out at all. I suspect that deer hunting will be better next month when the acorns are more scarce. 
I have been putting a living quarters in a horse trailer and did not get any time to tune up with the 480 Ruger. I will be able to get in some serious trigger time practicing before the Alternative Weapons Season. 

Bob


----------



## ras1219como

My deer season wasn't too good. Spent a couple days not seeing anything, despite being in an area that was very promising. When I finally did see a couple deer, two coyotes showed up and ruined my hunt. Guess that's why they call it hunting.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## hashbrown

My mother killed a little buck this morning.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

hashbrown said:


> My mother killed a little buck this morning.


Nice! What kind/caliber of rifle is that?


----------



## hashbrown

mosquitomountainman said:


> Nice! What kind/caliber of rifle is that?


It's a Winchester 243


----------



## Cotton

Unintentional hunting. I let my nephew and his boys hunt here on the farm. They didn’t get one today but I did. Just before dark I went to get some “smoked soup” from a little BBQ joint. I figured they’d be cold when they came to the house. A mile down the road I hit a small doe, not much damage to the truck thankfully. It messed up the park light. I let them take the deer home to see if they could salvage some meat.


----------



## Cotton

I just heard from my niece. She said they got about 20lbs of good meat from the doe. She said she’d cut me some breakfast steaks (going down there for another T-day get together tomorrow).

Good… I hate to waste anything.


----------



## mojo4

Cotton said:


> Unintentional hunting. I let my nephew and his boys hunt here on the farm. They didn't get one today but I did. Just before dark I went to get some "smoked soup" from a little BBQ joint. I figured they'd be cold when they came to the house. A mile down the road I hit a small doe, not much damage to the truck thankfully. It messed up the park light. I let them take the deer home to see if they could salvage some meat.


It was minor damage because its a Chevy. Had you been in a Ford you would have been killed and the truck totalled out!!


----------



## Cotton

mojo4 said:


> It was minor damage because its a Chevy. Had you been in a Ford you would have been killed and the truck totalled out!!


If you notice in the photo of my old truck&#8230; the drivers side park light above the dogs head? It's all shiny and new from the deer I hit last year. Deer really like my park lights for some reason lol!

I just went out for a better look in the daylight. The bumper is depressed in the center (ends bowed out about an inch. The front license plate holder is busted up pretty good. Hey, it's a 20 year old farm truck! Has had many changes, no more electronic ignition, it's now carbureted.

Sorry for the diversion&#8230; Back to deer hunting!


----------



## exsheeple

I had a good season but it ended the evening of opening day on the 13th. Not too small and not too big, just right for meat in the freezer. Taken with a CVA Optima 50 cal at 15 yards.


----------



## Momturtle

This has been a terrible year here for deer. No acorns at all last fall so many of them died. We saw some pretty skeletal deer on our game cams. The coyotes have moved in too and hit them pretty hard. Even the dog hunters (sit by the road and wait for dogs to run deer to them) have not had much luck. Boy toy went to PA and got a doe but they weren't seeing many up there either. 

Not many squirrels left either. I guess like all game, it's cyclical. Bummer though if you need the meat. 

Best luck hunting so far has been trapping raccoons - I do pretty well and they seem fat and happy. Lots of meat on a **** and if you get a bunch it is more meat than one deer. Plus the fluffy fur is happiness and joy.


----------



## smaj100

They've been doing some heavy logging in our area a few miles away. I'm guessing they are driving the coyote dens to me. I was out yesterday afternoon and heard 3 different groups calling each other. Haven't seen hide nor hair of deer in several weeks. We used to see lots of them daily.

Im worried the coyotes are running them off or killing them. I figure they'll be coming after my chickens or cats next.


----------

